# A Phylogenomic Analysis of Turtles



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 25, 2014)

Molecular Phylogenetics and Evolution http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/journal/10557903

Available online November 4, 2014

In Press, Uncorrected Proof http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/journal/aip/10557903 Note to users

Nicholas G. Crawforda, b, 1,
James F. Parhamc, , 1, ,
Anna B. Sellasa,
Brant C. Fairclothd,
Travis C. Glenne,
Theodore J. Papenfussf,
James B. Hendersona,
Madison H. Hansena, g,
W. Brian Simisona

Corresponding author. James F. Parham [email protected]

to see free article go to
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1055790314003819

Highlights

2004 Ultraconserved element (UCE) loci resolve relationships among living turtles.


The UCE phylogeny is used to test and development a phylogenetic nomenclature.


The UCE phylogeny is more consistent with biogeography and stratigraphy of fossil turtles than morphological hypotheses.


The UCE phylogeny provides a scaffold for paleontological studies.

Abstract

Molecular analyses of turtle relationships have overturned prevailing morphological hypotheses and prompted the development of a new taxonomy. Here we provide the first genome-scale analysis of turtle phylogeny. We sequenced 2381 ultraconserved element (UCE) loci representing a total of 1,718,154 bp of aligned sequence. Our sampling includes 32 turtle taxa representing all 14 recognized turtle families and an additional six outgroups. Maximum likelihood, Bayesian, and species tree methods produce a single resolved phylogeny. This robust phylogeny shows that proposed phylogenetic names correspond to well-supported clades, and this topology is more consistent with the temporal appearance of clades and paleobiogeography. Future studies of turtle phylogeny using fossil turtles should use this topology as a scaffold for their morphological phylogenetic analyses.


----------



## Iochroma (Nov 28, 2014)

That is very cool, but hard to find; here's a link to the PDF:
http://ac.els-cdn.com/S105579031400...t=1417215520_b0920141407dbd66f15e282a07869ce0


----------



## bouaboua (Nov 28, 2014)

I will be lost in it for sure...


----------



## puffy137 (Nov 28, 2014)

lol


----------

